# Homelite xl



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

I need help locating carb mounting bolts. It seems the shop lost them? Homelite xl ,model ut10445b. The shop gave me a pn# 80921 for the bolts and pn#83046 for the lock washers. If this shop has a problem locating these,what are my chances? I never got to use the saw, i just wanted the machine gone over for a pm. Any help would be appreciated.this is all the info i have.im not a small engine mechanic and the saw is not in my hands.
Ps it seems the machine screws cannot be found in a hardware stores nut &bolt stock. Old machine, usa made ,sae bolts dont fit?
I just dont get it! Thanx


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are standard size screw. 

Homelite lists the size as: SCREW- Hex 10-32 x 2 11/16


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks 30 year tech, i came up with the same screw using the part number provided. After being advised by you, i fear the shop may have stripped the threadsor someone did. You see, the shop told me that he could not find a machine screw that worked. I mentioned retapping the thread,he replyed "dont wanna go there". Looks like im being waited out,he has the machine for over ayear. If the threads are shot is it worth while to fill and retap or is it toast? Why doesnt he want to go there? Is it a bear because of space or tolerances the saw did run when it went in for a pm. Its a shame a so called tech (20 yrs) wont level with me! Or is it posible he is stumped? I value your opinion, what would you do as a tech?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

BIGB said:


> Thanks 30 year tech, i came up with the same screw using the part number provided. After being advised by you, i fear the shop may have stripped the threadsor someone did. You see, the shop told me that he could not find a machine screw that worked. I mentioned retapping the thread,he replyed "dont wanna go there". Looks like im being waited out,he has the machine for over ayear. If the threads are shot is it worth while to fill and retap or is it toast? Why doesnt he want to go there? Is it a bear because of space or tolerances the saw did run when it went in for a pm. Its a shame a so called tech (20 yrs) wont level with me! Or is it posible he is stumped? I value your opinion, what would you do as a tech?


If the treads are stripped, then I would install a "heli-coil" thread repair kit. This essentially requires drilling and tapping the mounting hole out to a slightly larger size, and installing a tread repair insert that reduces it back to it's original size. This type of repair is permanent and very reliable in my experiences. It would require removal of the rear handle to access the area and properly install the thread repair.


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Im familiar with this fix. I agree completely.i will advise the shop of this alternative. I will post the status of this chain saw in the future. Thank you very much, experience is the best teacher. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. Or at least remind him of some he may have forgotten.


----------

